# How Many Kegs Do You Own?



## Keifer (22/1/07)

First go at a poll! (hope it works)

I didn't include the 50L variety cause of their legal status. I have 4 cornys and wish i had 4 more, then a few more taps too


----------



## Batz (22/1/07)

Wife asks this now and then...I tell her about 10...but I am telling fibs  

Batz


----------



## Lactobacillus (22/1/07)

At my height I had 31... I had a cheap supply of them  

Over the years these have been wittled down to 18 through swaps for equipment or gifts to other family members (got my father and brother-in-law into the hobby), but still a fairly reasonable count, methinks.


----------



## Stoodoo (22/1/07)

5 currently, though I'd like another 3. currently I've got a boh pils, aussie pale, apa and a red ale kegged. I need at least one "free" keg for filtering purposes, and if I had a total of 8 kegs, I think I could get away without bottling. 

Cheers


----------



## mika (22/1/07)

2..at the moment. I'd have more if I could fit more.
May yet have to buy some more for the Wheelie keg though, so numbers could be on the increase.


----------



## Batz (22/1/07)

When I got into kegging I could buy 6 for $33 each.that was delivered to northen WA

Batz


----------



## mika (22/1/07)

If only that was still the go eh ?
Oh well...keep dreamin.


----------



## Weizguy (22/1/07)

Only one so far...and that's due to comp sponsorship by a brew shop.

Just kegged my first German pils 2nite. :chug: 

Need more kegs already. Could fit 4 in the fridge, I reckon. (Weizen, APA, Berliner weiss and a Pils of some sort- prob Czech)

Seth :lol:


----------



## Sammus (23/1/07)

got 6...hopefully a bunch more one day, its all i really need at the moment though


----------



## bugwan (23/1/07)

I have a nice nuclear family of four... I'm hoping, given the right conditions, they might multiply when I'm not watching.

So far, no good.


----------



## bindi (23/1/07)

11 here


----------



## Doc (23/1/07)

Just realised I have 13. Not superstitious at all, but I think I should buy 1 more 

Doc


----------



## Ross (23/1/07)

16 x 18L & 4 x 12L.

Though if you count the ones in my warehouse approx 80 at present  

cheers Ross


----------



## Duff (23/1/07)

Wow, there are 6 of you out there with over 16 kegs :beerbang: 

7 x 18L and 1 x 12L here.

Cheers.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (23/1/07)

Only 8 ATM , all full or at least in use. Desperatly want 10 more. just need to work harder this year..

Need to drink one in the next couple of days as 1 fermenter is waiting ...Might be a big arvo  

:beer:


----------



## Bobby (23/1/07)

I only have four 18L kegs. I want more but whether i need them or not.....


----------



## newguy (23/1/07)

Ten 18 litre (coke) kegs at the moment, but I could use another 4. When I bought the system, I got 6 kegs at $10 each.....the local coke bottler was trying to get rid of them. When I realized I needed more, they didn't have any left. I eventually got another 4 at $15 each from a guy who had bought about 100 from the coke plant.


----------



## winkle (23/1/07)

6 X 18lt, 1 X 40lt and obviously need another 2 at least


----------



## mikem108 (23/1/07)

2 x 3 gal +
5 x 5 gal cornies


----------



## bonj (23/1/07)

2 at the moment. Only had them for a week and a half, so both empty at this stage.


----------



## Trough Lolly (23/1/07)

8 x 18L and only three with beer in them!!
Double batch of Steam beer is happening this long weekend!!

Cheers,
TL


----------



## sluggerdog (23/1/07)

9 X 5 Gals
3 X 3 Gals

I personally think 9 is too much for me, I have never been able to brew enough to fill them all at once, the closest I have been was 7 I think.

I have 4 taps so 8 would be perfect so each tap has a backup keg. Can only chill 5 kegs though which sux. Need a bigger chest freezer.


----------



## Screwtop (23/1/07)

10 x 18L and 1 x 12L


----------



## pint of lager (23/1/07)

7 x 19 litre
3 x 45 litre
3 x 11 litre

I brew mainly in winter and fill the lot up, then slowly empty them over summer.


----------



## Hashie (23/1/07)

9 over here.


----------



## Lukes (23/1/07)

12 x 18ltr
1 x 50 ltr 
and an old school 70 ltr barrel type from the 50's or 60's
Only 4 having beer in them at present after many a great xmas break drink.

I too will fill them over the winter.
:chug:  ​- Luke


----------



## KoNG (23/1/07)

Question.... are cornies 18 or 19 litre...????? it seems to be quoted different all the time.

anywho

1 x 18L (or 19)
2 x 4L


----------



## newguy (23/1/07)

KoNG said:


> Question.... are cornies 18 or 19 litre...????? it seems to be quoted different all the time.



I've never actually measured the volume of mine. A typical "cornie" is a US design and is often quoted as 5 gallon. 5 US gallons = 18.9 litres, whereas 5 UK gallons is 22.7 litres.

I guess technically they're pretty much 19 litre, but a typical "full" keg would be about 18 litres I suppose.


----------



## SteveSA (23/1/07)

7 x 18L
2 x 11L

Enough for now - not many are left empty for too long.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (23/1/07)

Duff said:


> Wow, there are 6 of you out there with over 16 kegs :beerbang:
> 
> 7 x 18L and 1 x 12L here.
> 
> Cheers.



Same here. Don't know why I need them all though as can only fit 2 kegs into the current keg fridge.

C&B
TDA


----------



## razz (23/1/07)

8 x 19lt, all full, fit perfectly into the chest freezer. The fermenter is full as well.


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/1/07)

4 X 18 Litre and 2 x 22 Litre. 

Warren -


----------



## Steve (23/1/07)

none  

cant afford the set up at the moment....I have the fridge, 2 x taps, drip tray, gas n beer lines all ready and waiting though  

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jazzafish (23/1/07)

I have 6... only 2 full after a shindig last weekend... fermenters are empty too!!! Better get cracken and start mashen


----------



## craig maher (23/1/07)

Only 3 x 18 litre cornies for me - currently 2 on tap and a batch fermenting for No. 3 ATM 

Craig


----------



## Peter Wadey (23/1/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Same here. Don't know why I need them all though as can only fit 2 kegs into the current keg fridge.
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Ha ha, I have the opposite problem.
I only have a little family of 5 kegs, though in a 700 litre chest freezer there is plenty of room for 'expansion'.

PW

In keg: Vienna, Schwarzbier, Bitter, Smoked Rye Porter, Robust Porter (near end)
Fermenting:
Planned: Pils, Dunkel, Mild, APA, Alt


----------



## lokpikn (23/1/07)

8 at the moment which should do me for some time and 1 x 12ltr keg in the process of repairing.


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/1/07)

I'm one of the "more than 16 people" To be honest, about 4 of them have been sitting gathering dust in the shed, about 10 to 12 is all you really need.


----------



## Steve (23/1/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> I'm one of the "more than 16 people" To be honest, about 4 of them have been sitting gathering dust in the shed, about 10 to 12 is all you really need.




!!! Gathering dust !!! Wish I lived in Perth


----------



## devo (23/1/07)

I fit 5 x 19lt cornies in my fridge and try have a couple cask condition on the side.


----------



## MVZOOM (23/1/07)

Just 4 - it seems like a good number for my current consumption! 

Cheers - Mike


----------



## deadly (23/1/07)

12x 18L ...sometimes its too many,sometimes its not enough.


----------



## Adamt (23/1/07)

Only 2 for the moment, really need a fridge before I can think about getting more!


----------



## PostModern (23/1/07)

I only have 5  Makes me feel somewhat inadequate compared to you guys.
Despite my maddest attempts partial mashing, I seemed to empty them quicker than I could brew. Will be giving the Tower of Power a workout at every opportunity now. Might get them all full soon!


----------



## Uncle Fester (23/1/07)

4 kegs into 3 taps works well for me.

Festa


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (23/1/07)

Seven of them here, plus two 9L ones...guess that makes eight  

All but one are empty and it's only got about a litre left  

Gotta get my sh*t together and make them full again h34r: 

PZ.


----------



## eric8 (23/1/07)

I have 3
1x 18, 1x 19 and 1x 23 ss. Just need to get the freezer up and running


----------



## Finite (23/1/07)

wheres the weed sprayer option? <_<


----------



## browndog (23/1/07)

7 19L kegs here, and one day I'd like to see them all full.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## troywhite (23/1/07)

just 5 cornelius kegs 

not enough now I have this you beaut beer filter


----------



## mark_m (23/1/07)

5 x 23 l, 2 x 12l, 3 "clearing cubes" in the second fridge.
Works pretty well with a 4 tap setup, although xmas / new year has been a bit taxing, 3 fermenters on the go, trying to catch up! :beer:


----------



## homekegger1 (23/1/07)

8 kegs here. Can fit 6 into chest freezer which will soon have a 4 tap font attached, and I can fit 3 into Fridge with 2 taps. Currently have less than half a keg left before I am all out. And since I have less than 3 weeks in this house before I make the big move west to Adelaide I won't be brewing again for several weeks


----------



## fixa (23/1/07)

Just 3 cornies here... they need friends, but SWMBO won't allow further spending in that department.


----------



## Pumpy (23/1/07)

I am a touch embarrassed to be only a two keg person ,I have not been kegging all that long , I can turn a brew around within a week, filter then into the keg but ,I will improve my range of styles seeing I am quite a bit behind everyone . 


Pumpy


----------



## Kiwi_Greg (23/1/07)

4 x 18l
2 x 10l
1 x 45l

cheers 

Kiwi_Greg


----------



## Linz (23/1/07)

6 x 19l cornies
2 x 18l coke kegs


----------



## roach (23/1/07)

9 x 19l
4 x 11l


----------



## pokolbinguy (23/1/07)

Not enough

5 x 19ltr post mix kegs

1 x 45 ltr old wine keg (With qd's etc)


----------



## Doc (23/1/07)

roach said:


> 9 x 19l
> 4 x 11l



Phew, someone else sitting on 13 kegs 

Doc


----------



## tangent (23/1/07)

3 into 3 taps
could do with another 3 conditioning


----------



## Slurpdog (23/1/07)

3 atm but I definitely need more.


----------



## Linz (23/1/07)

Doc,

If you're REALLY worried..I'll ease a 10l keg off you, if you like!!!!  B) 

That'll leave you with the even dozen.........


----------



## QldKev (23/1/07)

I'm at 
6 x pepsi
1 x coke (to be given away soon)
and 2 x clearing cubes

Funny thing is I've only eer used 2 kegs max, but soon to change if I can get more fridge space.


----------



## Barramundi (23/1/07)

i feel insuffiencient in saying i have four x 18 L , have 2 that the old man got me from somewhere as well but as yet they are unidentified (havent seen them) would like more but at the moment four is plenty
although a nice 10 litre would be great


----------



## Doc (23/1/07)

Linz said:


> Doc,
> 
> If you're REALLY worried..I'll ease a 10l keg off you, if you like!!!!  B)
> 
> That'll leave you with the even dozen.........



Sorry, but then then they wouldn't be in multiples of 3 which is worse that a sum of 13 

Doc


----------



## pb unleaded (23/1/07)

> 2 x 4L



4 lt kegs? Do they count? If so then I have 287.
8 x 20lt kegs
279 x 750ml kegs


----------



## Keifer (23/1/07)

> wheres the weed sprayer option?



That's not included coz everyone here can kill weeds with a spray the next day :lol:


----------



## paul (23/1/07)

Ive got six 19L kegs, but their is 3 different sizes. Some are tall and skinny others short and fat and others inbetween.


----------



## Lactobacillus (23/1/07)

KoNG said:


> Question.... are cornies 18 or 19 litre...????? it seems to be quoted different all the time.


They are 5 US gallons, which equates to roughly 18.93 litres, so 19 would be the closest approximation.


----------



## Gerard_M (23/1/07)

2 x 22 litre
1 x 10 litre

At the moment they are all full, but after the weekend we should see a bit of space opening up. The 10 litre job is great. It even has a sight glass! It has been an essential part of the cricket kit this season.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## glenos (23/1/07)

I am a none, I am working on my garden sprayer party keg, but would really like to go 9-12L steel if anyone has a spare one - hint, hint


----------



## thunderleg (23/1/07)

Doc said:


> Phew, someone else sitting on 13 kegs
> 
> Doc



Me too!

13 x 19L Cornelius, Firestone and Spartanburg


----------



## smashed jaffa (23/1/07)

two for me...or at least when they arrive in the mail from Ross tomorrow.

Which means you only have 78 Ross!


----------



## Slurpdog (24/1/07)

Slurpdog said:


> 3 atm but I definitely need more.



5 now! All this talk of kegs has now made the credit card work a little harder!!!!!
Thanks Ross, that should now leave you with 76!


----------



## Paul H (24/1/07)

10, 8 by 18L & 2 by 11L.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## domonsura (24/1/07)

8 x 18l that I scored with my commercial fridge, all good cause I can fit them all in there at the same time, could always do with more but the boss says enough. She seems to have this theory that the more kegs I have the more I'll drink, to which I say nothing. It seems safest to keep quiet.


----------



## KoNG (24/1/07)

arthur said:


> 4 lt kegs? Do they count?
> 
> If so then I have 287.
> 8 x 20lt kegs
> 279 x 750ml kegs




Well, "MY" 4 litre 'kegs' are stainless steel and have ball lock gas and beer posts
so if you have 279 "bottles" that fit that category... go for it.


----------



## T.D. (24/1/07)

I have 4 18L and 5 45L. All are stainless steel and have ball lock connections   

I am very envious to see so many people with baby kegs - I've been hunting one for ages with no luck!!


----------



## Simon W (24/1/07)

Zero, zip, nil, nada
Except maybe for the 23L wooden barrel I've got which might one day hold something.
Just don't have the space for kegging and my spare fridge is gone, threw a working one out for verge collection coz someone was gonna give me a newer bigger one, which never eventuated. :angry: 

Slowly working on a party keg setup. But wish I could find one or two of those McDonalds/Hungry Jacks mini kegs for a _realistic_ price. Roy @ TWOC had some but wasn't selling


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/1/07)

T.D. said:


> I am very envious to see so many people with baby kegs - I've been hunting one for ages with no luck!!



Just take Kong's while he's not looking.  :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (24/1/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Just take Kong's while he's not looking.  :lol:
> 
> Warren -



I would if I could Warren, but I don't think he's taken his eyes off them yet! :lol: 

He'll fold one day, then I will pounce!


----------



## KoNG (24/1/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Just take Kong's while he's not looking.  :lol:
> 
> Warren -






T.D. said:


> I would if I could Warren, but I don't think he's taken his eyes off them yet!
> 
> He'll fold one day, then I will pounce!




keep ya mits and beady little eyes off em.... you greedy people.! :unsure: 
T.D. you probably could of had one when the mother load arrives.... but now..... i dunno
anyways this a 'how many kegs do you HAVE' thread.


----------



## T.D. (24/1/07)

KoNG said:


> T.D. you probably could of had one when the mother load arrives.... but now..... i dunno
> anyways this a 'how many kegs do you HAVE' thread.



Well in that case, I have 4 18L, 5 45L, and a couple of 4L kegs provided by my bestest buddy KoNG...    


:unsure:


----------



## Bazza (24/1/07)

5 x 19L corny kegs, with 2 being empty most of the time. Just haven't enough time to keep all 5 going all the time...


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/1/07)

It's all about balance. I believe beer should come out as quick as it goes in. Good karma. :chug: 

Kong! Share with yer friends.  

Warren -


----------



## hewy (24/1/07)

T.D. said:


> I have 4 18L and 5 45L. All are stainless steel and have ball lock connections
> 
> I am very envious to see so many people with baby kegs - I've been hunting one for ages with no luck!!




You mean you haven't found one at a reasonable price. My LHBS has some new 12L but you will need to trade in your first born..


Back on topic, I only have the 2 x 19L... I reckon i could probably do with 2 more.


----------



## Linz (24/1/07)

Doc said:


> Sorry, but then then they wouldn't be in multiples of 3 which is worse that a sum of 13
> 
> Doc





So its on then??...13-1=12(4 lots of 3) perfect!! B)


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (24/1/07)

9 x 18L / 2 x 36L

Always have 3 in the fridge, at least 2 in the cellar aging and the big ones I use for ye old miracle/magic box when it is party time.  Bought a heap 12mths ago for around $40 each. Sold some and kept the rest. Had a good profit margin to put towards brewing gear.  


Cheers Back Yard Brewer.. (aka BYB)


----------



## Tony (24/1/07)

i have 4 x 50 liter kegs up and runing

cheers


----------



## spog (24/1/07)

6 in my backshed brewery,but still room for more.just have to do some more overtime so i can justify buying more. <_< ....cheers..spog..


----------



## Steve (25/1/07)

just updating my last post of zero kegs to two, and a gas bottle and a regulator :beerbang: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## yardy (25/1/07)

two atm but as soon as i can locate a large freezer i'm going to get a few more.

cheers


----------



## Jerry (25/1/07)

Six kegs here. Not quite enough but its just getting me by.

Hope to rectify this shortly.  




Steve said:


> just updating my last post of zero kegs to two, and a gas bottle and a regulator :beerbang:
> 
> Cheers
> Steve




Well done Steve, no looking back now. :chug: 


Scott


----------



## Phrak (25/1/07)

6kegs here, shared between my Bro-in-law's 2tap kegerator and mine [2 tap]. Funny how he always only manages to have one beer on tap at a time, but I always have two h34r: 
Tim


----------



## enoch (19/2/13)

Resurrecting an old thread. 
Haven't brewed for over a year due to work. Getting back to brewing so decided to clean up the kegs in the shed with a pressure washer.
I have a few more than I thought...


----------



## Helles (19/2/13)

9 x19lt 1 x 18lt 1 x 50lt
Mostly full except the 3 im drinking


----------



## stux (19/2/13)

10x 19L
4x 9.5L

All balllock Cornelius style

SWMBO uses the 9.5s for her country wine/cider stuffs, 1 19L for soda water leaves just 9 to supply 4 taps with triple batches. 

Could use a couple more 19L kegs


----------



## eamonnfoley (19/2/13)

5 and 1 of those is a fermenter with a shortened dip tube.


----------



## Logman (20/2/13)

My tally has grown since last count - 9 plus a 12ltr . Those extra 4 make all the difference.


----------



## QldKev (20/2/13)

My count dropped a couple of years back. From 12 down to 8 as that's all the fridge space I have.

QldKev


----------



## sponge (20/2/13)

Have 7 at the moment, with hopes of getting another 4 for a 10-keg keezer setup I am planning on.


----------



## JDW81 (20/2/13)

None unfortunately. Just don't have the fridge space at the moment, or a decent place to put them.

I'm planning on setting up a bar at my new place (just bought it) so will hopefully have a couple by the end of the year.

Still, not having beer on tap means I can't drink like a maniac every night. Bottles only get put in the fridge on friday morning and what ever hasn't been drunk on saturday night gets taken out of the fridge and put back in the garage.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (20/2/13)

JDW81 said:


> None unfortunately. Just don't have the fridge space at the moment, or a decent place to put them.
> 
> I'm planning on setting up a bar at my new place (just bought it) so will hopefully have a couple by the end of the year.
> 
> *Still, not having beer on tap means I can't drink like a maniac every night.* Bottles only get put in the fridge on friday morning and what ever hasn't been drunk on saturday night gets taken out of the fridge and put back in the garage.


I'm not sure how much other people drink, 3 - 4 beers after work does me. But the main comment I get from people when I tell them I have 7 x 19 litre kegs, is that I must drink a lot of beer. The only times I over indulge is when we have friends around.

The great thing about having so many kegs is that you can let you beer condition over a longer period of time.


----------

